# No EMT jobs in AZ?



## jlquick (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi guys.  I just moved to Arizona after getting my NREMT-B and I've had no luck getting a job so far.  I haven't actually worked as an EMT yet, so I'm pretty new at applying for this type of job.  As far as I can tell, there are 2 ambulance companies in all of the Phoenix: Southwest and PMT.  Southwest says that they do not accept applications for jobs that are not posted on their site, EMT is not posted anywhere in AZ.  I applied at PMT after finally getting my driving record from the State of Florida and it's been 3 weeks with no reply from them.

Does anyone work out here and know any tricks to getting a job?  Or should I just be checking to work as an ER Tech?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 10, 2009)

ER tech is always a job if you plan on continuing your education... But there are always more EMT-Bs than jobs out there


----------



## HNcorpsman (Feb 11, 2009)

i was born and raised in tucson, AZ before joining the military... after i got my NREMT-B cert i applied to southwest in tucson and they were really exited about hiring me, they said that i would be working for them within a week.... UNTIL they asked me how my date of birth, and they found out i was to young 18 at the time and i had to be 21... i was pissed... BUT you could work in the many hospitals until a position opens up... it might not be what you wanna do but you could also apply for the many fire departments that phoenix has... AZ probably has some of the best operated fire departments in the country... there is mesa FD, tempe, FD, scottsdale FD, glendale FD, and the glorious phoenix FD, and dont forget the best tucson FD!!!

good luck


----------



## sdemtb (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey, I lived out in Queen Creek back in 2007 when fire and EMS was through Rural Metro. I believe in early 2008 Queen Creek Fire ran their first call. Check it out, its not that far from Mesa depending on which area of Mesa you are in.


----------



## jlquick (Feb 12, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> i was born and raised in tucson, AZ before joining the military... after i got my NREMT-B cert i applied to southwest in tucson and they were really exited about hiring me, they said that i would be working for them within a week.... UNTIL they asked me how my date of birth, and they found out i was to young 18 at the time and i had to be 21... i was pissed... BUT you could work in the many hospitals until a position opens up... it might not be what you wanna do but you could also apply for the many fire departments that phoenix has... AZ probably has some of the best operated fire departments in the country... there is mesa FD, tempe, FD, scottsdale FD, glendale FD, and the glorious phoenix FD, and dont forget the best tucson FD!!!
> 
> good luck



I've applied to most of the fire departments around here.  I actually moved out here hoping to get on with one of them, but the same week that I got to AZ was when the cities started feeling the economic crunch and decided on hiring freezes.  I'm actually pretty far along in the process to become a cop in Tempe.  But I don't know when or if I will get a job offer from them.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Feb 12, 2009)

Working as a tech will give you more hands on experience with really sick patients, also you will learn all the sights,sounds and smells of patient care in a more lets say "comfortable" environment. Working on the inside will also help you focus your options, you might decide to go another direction RN or PA or even MD. Don'T get me wrong the world needs IFT people and folks to run BLS but your not going to do much when it comes to advancing your skills let alone learning skills that most basics don't use EKG's,blood draws ,advanced splinting and assisting on codes just to name a few. In the ER your ability to learn is what you make of it, if your into learning there are always people willing to teach you something new. I think all new EMT's should be offered at least 24 hours of ER time to give them a little confidence in working with sick people.


 As far as pay,my facility starts techs at 13.00 p/hr with differential up to 2.25 p/hour and top out at 21.00 plus differential.  I was offered a job working as an IV Tech/PMA (paramedic assistant) with my volunteer departments ALS transport agency, pay was 10.50 per hour and it would have taken me weeks to see the variety and quantity of patients that I see in the ER in one 12 hour shift. Just my opinion so take it for what its worth. If you decide to tech I can give you some pointers and help you out on your interview. Good luck at what ever you decide.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah i hear yah man, i guess it was a pretty good idea to join the military after all eh?  well any way good luck...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm up in CA, i'm having a hell of a time finding a job to.  I'm just continuing my education and doing pre-employment ride alongs with few companies.  Its not looking so good out there :sad:.  Good luck to the both of us :unsure:


----------



## jlquick (Feb 13, 2009)

Level1pedstech said:


> Working as a tech will give you more hands on experience with really sick patients, also you will learn all the sights,sounds and smells of patient care in a more lets say "comfortable" environment. Working on the inside will also help you focus your options, you might decide to go another direction RN or PA or even MD. Don'T get me wrong the world needs IFT people and folks to run BLS but your not going to do much when it comes to advancing your skills let alone learning skills that most basics don't use EKG's,blood draws ,advanced splinting and assisting on codes just to name a few. In the ER your ability to learn is what you make of it, if your into learning there are always people willing to teach you something new. I think all new EMT's should be offered at least 24 hours of ER time to give them a little confidence in working with sick people.
> 
> 
> As far as pay,my facility starts techs at 13.00 p/hr with differential up to 2.25 p/hour and top out at 21.00 plus differential.  I was offered a job working as an IV Tech/PMA (paramedic assistant) with my volunteer departments ALS transport agency, pay was 10.50 per hour and it would have taken me weeks to see the variety and quantity of patients that I see in the ER in one 12 hour shift. Just my opinion so take it for what its worth. If you decide to tech I can give you some pointers and help you out on your interview. Good luck at what ever you decide.



I got to do some clinical hours in an ER during EMT school and it was a pretty eye opening experience.  I got tons more experience with actually using our medical technology during those couple hours than during all of my rides.  

I've been looking into Tech jobs out here.  There aren't many, but definitely more than for EMTs.  I would definitely love to hear any advice that you have to give to get a job at the hospital.  I have been considering going back to school to get a higher degree.  I think going to medical school would be pretty great, but I need to make some money to get through the pre-reqs.


----------



## jlquick (Feb 20, 2009)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I'm up in CA, i'm having a hell of a time finding a job to.  I'm just continuing my education and doing pre-employment ride alongs with few companies.  Its not looking so good out there :sad:.  Good luck to the both of us :unsure:



I thought about going back and doing paramedic school, but I guess in Arizona you have to work as an EMT before you can get into school.  So I'm going to start on my med school/PA school pre reqs instead.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 20, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> yeah i hear yah man, i guess it was a pretty good idea to join the military after all eh?


It was the best of all possible options, for sure.  It's sad that so many people go blindly into these courses in AZ and CA without doing a fundamental job market survey beforehand.  And it is almost criminal that the schools just take their money without discussing the job market with them in very realistic terms.  This is why EMS get's paid crap.  Schools across the country are cranking out many more times the personnel than the job market needs, especially in CA.  Simple supply and demand.

If you can get a hospital job, that is definitely the way to go.  Get some cash flow going, as well as some experience to broaden your mind and educational base.  The experience you get in the hospital is significantly greater than anything you would get in a non-911 ambulance job.  Especially in a teaching hospital, where education is in the air.

You'll also want to immediately resume your professional education and begin taking the foundational prerequisites for the paramedic program over the next year.  That way you are positioned to enter paramedic school as soon as possible, which will greatly increase your job opportunities.

Good luck!


----------



## HNcorpsman (Feb 20, 2009)

i know you live in phoenix but i talked to pima community college down in tucson and they said you just have to hold a EMT-B cert, no experience...


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

I just did a quick search and the only job that I found was a job opening at Lake Havisu AZ... you might check out the AMR website which is www.amr.net click career and then click career opportunities.


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

What about calling private services?

Someone has to be hiring, there can't just be that every job for an EMT is filled. Everyone, across the board, is always talking shortages.

Maybe that filing positions isn't a matter of finding people, but a lack of funding to pay for more people.

I know that medicare is a good $20,000 behind in payable bills to us. That's a lot of money, and it's just simply not getting paid. You can't get blood from a stone.


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

DevilDuckie said:


> What about calling private services?
> 
> Someone has to be hiring, there can't just be that every job for an EMT is filled. Everyone, across the board, is always talking shortages.
> 
> ...



That situation is worse in CA the not only is medicare not paying but CA just signed a budget that was 100+ days late... my hometown actually had to loan the local hospital 5 million just so that they could keep the doors open and continue to serve the community.


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

If medicare would pay the bills, we could go back to paying a day crew. That's just a quarterly level.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Feb 21, 2009)

I would suggest keep trying with PMT. They like everyone else are having budget problems and when a little company called med care shut down, almost all of the employees got hired by PMT for part time work. Med Care was a private company that contracted to southwest ambo for IFT's. They wore SW uniforms and drove ambo's that said SW Ambo on them. They were almost all full time firefighters working part time. I am a firefighter who works part time for PMT on what they call Fire GT, its general transport ambo's staffed with off duty firefighters. 

By any chance are you fire 1&2 certified? I know of a couple small fire departments who always hire part time guys.


----------



## jlquick (Feb 23, 2009)

AZFF/EMT said:


> I would suggest keep trying with PMT. They like everyone else are having budget problems and when a little company called med care shut down, almost all of the employees got hired by PMT for part time work. Med Care was a private company that contracted to southwest ambo for IFT's. They wore SW uniforms and drove ambo's that said SW Ambo on them. They were almost all full time firefighters working part time. I am a firefighter who works part time for PMT on what they call Fire GT, its general transport ambo's staffed with off duty firefighters.
> 
> By any chance are you fire 1&2 certified? I know of a couple small fire departments who always hire part time guys.



Thanks for the info.  I'm not fire certified yet, but will probably be going back to school pretty soon.  

I figured out that Southwest doesn't have most of their jobs posted on their own site.  Instead, they have everything listed on Rural Metro's site.  They are actually posting 18 EMT openings and I'm going down tomorrow to apply.  They also have all of their support jobs on that site.  Took forever to finally find!

I was told a while back that Southwest and PMT do mostly IFTs, but I've seen a lot of Southwest trucks responding with the local departments.  It doesn't seem like any of the departments have their own ambulances.

I'm used to how we do it in Tampa, where different companies have different duties.  One company does BLS transports for the city FD.  The other will run transports for the most part, but will have a few ambulances on standby to run with the county FD.  Though both of the fire departments have their own ambulances, they reserve them for true ALS calls.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 23, 2009)

jlquick said:


> Though both of the fire departments have their own ambulances, they reserve them for true ALS calls.


Translation: They only transport people they think are worthy of their awesomeness.


----------



## phunguy (Feb 24, 2009)

Southwest and PMT are mostly IFT, but there are a few smaller cities that use them for 911 responses. Both companies want you to be an employee at least 6 months before you get to ride on the 911 rigs. Off the top of my head Surprise, Peoria, El Mirage and overflow in Scottsdale use SW and PMT for 911.

I am looking to get back into some part time stuff and will be calling SW in the next few weeks. If you don't mind the drive Lifeline out of prescott is always hiring and they do 911 primarily. They are a smaller company but some good people there who will teach you a ton.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Feb 24, 2009)

PMT does 911 for scottsadale, Tempe, and splits chandler with Southwest. SW does Surprise, Glendale, Peoria, Sun city, Avondale, Goodyear, El Mirage, Mesa Guadalupe, Gilbert, AJ, Queen Creek, anywhere rural metro is the fire department and a lot of pinal county as well. Life Line ambulance covers Whittman, Circle City/Morristown and wickenburg in the far NW maricopa county area. 

Currently Sun City West Fire Department has an ems division as does Sun Lakes Fire. Both have non firefighter EMT/Paramedic units. 

Only Daisy Mountain Fire, Phoenix, and Buckeye Valley Fire have Rescue's staffed with firefighters. 

Some of scottsdales PMT ambo's have 2 firefighters on board, and chandler has a Fire medic on the PMT ambo's.

Tempe just started hiring civilian medics for a couple of the PMT units in tempe.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Feb 24, 2009)

I think in the near future the trend will be cities beginning to slowly push out private companies and either put up their own rescues staffed with firefighters or EMS divisions. 

Most people are not hapopy with the privates around here.


Privates are a great place to start and get experience though or even make a career if thats your choice. IFT's can be a great learning experience as well/.


----------



## phunguy (Feb 25, 2009)

I would love to work the EMS division in Sun City West, the guys out there are dedicated to the field. They only hire 1 person every blue moon though.

I called Southwest and they do not hire any part time staff. Which I find weird, you get an employee who works for you that the copany doesn't pay benefits for. Its a win win for the company.

I know PMT hires part time so its off to them next


----------



## alphatrauma (Feb 27, 2009)

*Network*

I would recommend getting in at one of the local ERs. Work there for a minute and get to know the EMTs/Medics that are bringing the patients in. In my experience, some ER staff (not all) can be very icy/stand-offish to the ambulance crews... DON'T BE THAT GUY. Greet them, be friendly, offer assistance and smile. Trust me, after a few return visits, you WILL be remembered. Maybe even asked to hang out after work or attend local EMS/Fire functions.

There is nothing like having someone on the inside pulling for you, or at least pointing you in the right direction. It may take a minute, but not many things worthwhile happen overnight.

Good Luck!


----------



## az4591 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Life Line Ambulance is hiring!*

Well, if you wouldn't mind getting out of the Phoenix heat, Life Line Ambulance in Prescott is hiring for FT and Reserve EMTs.  However, they require that you move to the Prescott area and not commute from the valley.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2010)

az4591 said:


> Well, if you wouldn't mind getting out of the Phoenix heat, Life Line Ambulance in Prescott is hiring for FT and Reserve EMTs.  However, they require that you move to the Prescott area and not commute from the valley.



Damn, if my cert would transfer I'd be all over that!


----------



## az4591 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Prescott EMT jobs*

If you are certified as an EMT through National Registry, you can get an Arizona license. The next paragraph is from the Arizona Bureau of EMS website.  http://www.azdhs.gov/bems/index.htm 

_if you hold current NREMT registration as an EMT-Basic or EMT-Paramedic, but have not yet completed an Arizona ALS refresher or EMT-B refresher, you may apply for one temporary 6-month EMT-B or EMT-P certification.  Temporary 6-month EMT certification may be extended for 18 months after an EMT completes an Arizona ALS refresher or EMT-B refresher.  The requirements for temporary certification are provided in R9-25-405, available here._

Life Line Ambulance doesn't pay relocation expenses and won't pay for travel expenses to interview and test.  EMTs are paid $11-$15+ per hour and work 12 hour shifts.


----------



## ECHO3ONE (Jul 19, 2012)

I am in Arizona looking for an EMT-B job. I applied for an ER Tech numerous times, but they always say they want someone with ER experience. How I am I going to get ER experience if I never get a chance. :huh:


----------



## slarve23 (Jul 20, 2012)

echo, also if you want to apply for southwest dont worry about if they are hiring on the website... take your resume into the station 1 office and drop it off.  I noticed that this is an older post and currently southwest is hiring part time employees as well.  With the private companies you start as IF which is a good way to get hands on experience.


----------

